# Help with Burr Oak alternative???



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

So I've had a camping/fishing trip to Burr Oak planned since May for Labor Day weekend. Now that the lake is shut down I, and the other 8 people coming with me, are screwed for fishing. Unless of course, anyone here can offer me a few suggestions on other places to fish near Glouster/Corning. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Boat rental or easy access to shorline/easy wading would be a real plus. 
Thanks!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not sure Burr Oak is actually closed : 

http://ohiodnr.com/tabid/22957/default.aspx

You probably should call the park office at 740-767-3797, or the district 4 HQ in Athens at 740-589-9930 Please report what you find.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I just spoke with the park office, and I guess I had bad information. The lake is still open, they are only advising against swimming. They are expecting results from the last test in the next few days. I'll be checking on that regularly and will post back when I see some results. 
In the meantime, if anyone can recommend other places to fish near there (the Muskigum maybe???) I would really appreciate it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

The Muskingum should be good for catfish, and the Hybrids should be picking up again towards the end of this month. It just depends on where you feel like going to fish along the River. I prefer the Rockeby and Devola dams. AEP is also another option as it is in the area as well. Good luck and I hope you can get into some fish!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

I've heard it both ways that you arent suppose to be on the water, and i've heard its just swimming, i also have a cabin there labor day weekend


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

KATKING said:


> I've heard it both ways that you arent suppose to be on the water, and i've heard its just swimming, i also have a cabin there labor day weekend


The word that I got was from the park office. I'll be checking with them again later this week to make sure everything (except swimming) is still open, and will post back on this thread. 
The campground should be fairly empty. Except for the electric sites (which I imagine are fairly full all season) there were only 5 tent sites reserved besides the two I booked.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I heard on the news this morning that St Mary's is being downgraded to a toxin advisory. This is great news. Hopefully the trend of improving conditions is happening at all of the affected lakes.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lake Logan,Lake Hope....???...Seneca lake out east
If your from Delaware....stay up here....Alum has boat rentals,Delaware, Indian Lake,CJ Brown.....plenty in central Ohio


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Trouble with that is that every site at alum and delaware has been booked for about 3 months. We're just going to take our chances. There are a few other places to hit within 20 miles or so too. If nothing else, we'll have good camping. I actually think it's a plus that not many campsites are booked at Burr Oak. I'll enjoy the serenity. Plus, as long as the lake is open to fishing, the boat rental is half what Alum charges. 4 hours for 100 bucks, including gas and you don't have to pay to fill it when you return. Tough to beat that (especially split between 5 or 6 people).
Appreciate the advise though


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Go to Logan and float the Hocking for some good smallmouth fishing canoe rentals are available at
http://www.hockingriver.com/


----------



## mbjignpig (Apr 7, 2010)

If youre not having any luck at burr oak there is a pay lake just off 13 past glouster towards burr oaks main ramp. I think its called something like catfish island. Its on a back road if you know where the covered bridge right past it. Ive never fished it but ive heard it has moster cats.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

More good tips  thanks guys.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes the pay lake is called Catfish Island, Its a nice Place But REALLY crowded on weekends when they have their tournaments, Wolf Creek Wildlike area on St. Rt. 78 Towards McConnelsville has6 or 7 Public ponds Also


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

what is the hp limit on burr oak ?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

9.9, or idle only on big motors


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

While on the subject of Burr Oak Lake... She gave up (all were immediately released) 4-bass and a decent crappie the day before Labor Day/yesterday. And the lake looked healthy and slightly stained for this trip.

I deep cranked the hell out of the place. And drop-shot several deeper bluffs, but to no avail. Two bass fish were caught on medium-runnin' Bomber Model 4-A's in shallow water near some milfoil within a cast to deep water. And two other bass fish were picked up on a JignVenom Dream Craw on wood close to deep water.

Note - Some of the weeds this season aren't as prolific, and are not where they normally are. My guess would be the weather this season cooked 'em.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, we got skunked pretty badly this weekend. 
Between about a dozen of us we had two fish over 2 days. The wind was pretty rough, and we just couldn't find the right combination of location/lure. The advise we got from the guys running the boat shops was that the big bass are out there, you just have to spend 8 hours looking for them. I believe he is right. 
Camping was awesome though. I think we got the only flat site on the entire campground. The boat rental there is fantastic too. We ended up getting a pontoon for the day, and were only charged $120 for 12 hours.


----------

